# The Rope Tow



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the best technique is to avoid it

goddamn death traps


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I know. Sadly, I'm going to a mountain where it's either that or hiking. I rode one at a terrain park last year before I had much experience and it was a mess.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks SnowWolf.


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea dont use 1 foot strapped, just penguin walk over to the toe rope.

Yeah they suck but most terrain parks have them for easy access up and down the park.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Despise is a fitting word.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

If you can come into it with enough speed to match the rope, it will go really smooth. We filmed shots for a rope tow video. It should be out some time next season (sorry SoHe).

--rick
SnowProfessor.com


----------



## gezsweet (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't help but laugh when I see some newbs using tow ropes for the first time. they way they go flying forward and then get dragged along face down, heh. let go of the rope!


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Rope tows do suck but like they said lean back and pull yourself towards it to get started. It takes some practice.

If you really want to F yourself up, go find a poma. I don't think whoever built those things was trying to build a ski lift. its more like a torture device that rips your genitals off and slingshots them up a mountain.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

hvalley76 said:


> Rope tows do suck but like they said lean back and pull yourself towards it to get started. It takes some practice.
> 
> If you really want to F yourself up, go find a poma. I don't think whoever built those things was trying to build a ski lift. its more like a torture device that rips your genitals off and slingshots them up a mountain.


Nothing quite like it, I'm used to the Lake Louise poma, a 7 minute leg burner up a high gradient slope, always ungroomed. We used to have contests to see how far you could get up it with your back leg off the board balancing just on the front one.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

ive never used the rope pull with snowboarding i did with skis but now with snowboarding i would most likely take my back foot off and just bind up when off, thats what i did for the magic carpet, or just treat it like a lift!:dunno:


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> Nothing quite like it, I'm used to the Lake Louise poma, a 7 minute leg burner up a high gradient slope, always ungroomed. We used to have contests to see how far you could get up it with your back leg off the board balancing just on the front one.


Is that the one that heads up towards the summit? That is a mother-bitch, I rode it about four years ago and nearly died. Thought I'd be a hero and hold it under the arm instead of between the legs (save the nuts, and all that).
Not sure what was worse, the belly-slide trying to hang on or missing out on the fresh tracks at the top of the lift, watching my mates tear it up while i waited halfway down


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

DiscoStu said:


> Is that the one that heads up towards the summit? That is a mother-bitch, I rode it about four years ago and nearly died. Thought I'd be a hero and hold it under the arm instead of between the legs (save the nuts, and all that).
> Not sure what was worse, the belly-slide trying to hang on or missing out on the fresh tracks at the top of the lift, watching my mates tear it up while i waited halfway down


Thats exactly the one!


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Nothing quite like it, I'm used to the Lake Louise poma, a 7 minute leg burner up a high gradient slope, always ungroomed. We used to have contests to see how far you could get up it with your back leg off the board balancing just on the front one.


Rope tows are cake compared to a poma. I didnt have any trouble on the one they had at big sky but it seemed like almost everybody else that I was with couldnt figure out the concept of it. It is also very uncomfortable


----------

